

Host everything for free (almost) - rgubby
http://engineering.talis.com/articles/host-everything-for-free-almost/

======
NoCowLevel
Since you are already on Heroku, NewRelic in combination might be a good idea.
Their free tier can monitor DB loads, uptime, exceptions, response times, slow
methods and what not.

